# Dog eating coal



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

My Jasper 9 month old ..Welsh springer has eaten some coal from the front room gas fireplace . I was sooo angry as I just got my new fireplace done day before and when I returned from work ...the coal pieces was all over the place and the basket had fallen on the hearth . I am sooo upset and shocked. The guy who came to fix this said dogs ignore this. Is there anything I can spray on the coal. the coal is white insde but is black outside ..is it poisonous?Please help ...


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Im not sure about it being poisonous, but my pup goes along and sweeps it in her mouth. Shes learnt to 'leave it' now. Did you see the dog eat any, is she sick in anyway?

Its never done any of my kittens or pups any harm in the past, ive had 1 dog eat a few peices without me knowing, its minerals remember and i wouldnt say its bad x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

They are not coals but a synthetic product with a heat resistant spray on them. If it was real coal as in carbon you wouldnt have any problems - charcoal is used to settle wind/upset stomachs but these arent that safe id think. We have the same and they cost us 200 pounds to replace. 
I expect he didnt actually swallow any instead broke it into bits in destroying it? with any luck.
We now have a simple fireguard that if he goes near he gets corrected on. 
If any of his habits change, eating or behaviour say lethargy get him to the vets immediate - the fire repellant surface could well be poisonous


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

We've just had the same thing with our 7month tibetan . Found a white mess on the carpet and couldn't figure out what it was so just clearedit up. Couple of days later she was sick and the same mess on the carpet. We then discovered 3 lumps of coal missing from the fire! SO we have now got fireguards around the two fires and the most painful thing was we had to buy a complete new coal bed costing £63 as you can't buy ours singly! Dog was perfectly ok though no ill effects.


----------



## Clare&Oscar (Aug 15, 2009)

We had the same thing with our previous dog but he had actually eaten some of the artificial coals (they are kind of fibrous if I remember rightly).

It was a long time ago so I can't remember exactly but our vet gave us some pink granulated stuff that apparently binds with the artificial coals and is pooped out safely. Unfortunately they were not re-usable after this and they did cost a lot of money to replace!:laugh:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Clare&Oscar said:


> ....Unfortunately they were not re-usable after this ....


 :lol: *giggles*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

bajaboy5b said:


> it's not poisonous i work at an steam engine club my dogs have had some they just have and very hard poo.


Woah, I don't think we're talking about real coal... if it was, I'd agree with you (my family dogs always loved munching on it). Think this is artificial coal like you get on some 'fake' real fire lookalike gas fires.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes..It is artificial coal for sure as it is fibrous like the other person in this thread said and it is white inside. I doubt if he actually ate any ..I think he must have tried to chew it and it is broke. He wasn't sick or anything and he is as active as ever. I put the pieces away so he couldn't get them and I also sprayed some chew deterrent spray which i had bought and i had never used . I sprayed this on teh hearth and he saw me spraying it and crept away from teh fireplace in teh morning . I am well happy that he hadn't gone close to teh fireplace this evening . I was so worried when I in school today always thinking what my Jasper was up to. It is expensive to buy this coal again ..


----------



## Diamond1987 (Dec 9, 2009)

For the human being eating coal is not even good! It will mess up the organ processes! try calling a stop to this trough a dog training!

Secrets to Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training to Solve Dog Behavior Problems

The training provides:

6 day free training!

A comprehensive book that teaches you how to solve over 25 dog behavior problems including numerous photos and step by step instructions at over (at over 260 pages, this is your essential reference).

A 30-minute downloadable video puts you right in the picture with real-life examples of how YOU can become the top dog and stay the top dog! Plus... also covered are sure-fire house training methods and how to stop your dog pulling on the leash.

Real-life case studies

he best dog training techniques

Unlimited dog behavior consultations with the Secrets to Dog Training team

Loads of photos that will boost your learning AND step-by-step instructions... all within one instantly downloadable package.

It is really worth it to take a look!

Secrets to Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training to Solve Dog Behavior Problems


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Diamond1987 said:


> For the human being eating coal is not even good! It will mess up the organ processes! try calling a stop to this trough a dog training!
> Secrets to Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training to Solve Dog Behavior Problems


 Interesting! what methods do you use, and are you UK based (as most of us here are)?


----------



## Diamond1987 (Dec 9, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Interesting! what methods do you use, and are you UK based (as most of us here are)?


To be honest, I am Dutch. I am trying to find a good dutch forum, never found one.

But for the training it varies from treaty good deed training to punishment, not in cases like hitting them, but basically not giving a treat.

In between there is much more though. I loved the training part when I had this piece of sausage on the table (the day after I trained him not to eat it) and he was looking at it, and just walked by.

I would say, It really did work!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Diamond1987 said:


> To be honest, I am Dutch. I am trying to find a good dutch forum, never found one.


 Ah... Nederlandse! Groetjes  It would be nice to hear more about yourself and your dogs, and where you live, I've not been to Holland for a few years but have been there quite a bit in the past


----------



## Diamond1987 (Dec 9, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ah... Nederlandse! Groetjes  It would be nice to hear more about yourself and your dogs, and where you live, I've not been to Holland for a few years but have been there quite a bit in the past


Yea well. I live near Rotterdam (hard to find some green there). My dog is really a sweety, the couch did lose lots of quality before the training. Now shes (Spinx) awesome! Spinxy even went on the picture as you can see!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Diamond1987 said:


> For the human being eating coal is not even good! It will mess up the organ processes!


charcoal is fine and used for many gastro problems - it absorbs impurities


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Nom Nom...


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Jasper again bit some more coal on friday but fortunately his tum semed fine. Now when the fire is not on I put the coal away in a bag. Cannot trust him alone with the coal and like you siad it is expensive . I do hope he gets over this. He is getting neutered this Friday and I am acting like a typical mum ...very nervous.. I do hope he calms down a little bit after this and stops running away with stuff to bite and chew.


----------

